# Has anyone tried to replace the cylinders



## 85bmw528edude (Oct 17, 2008)

I have seen this done on a couple of bikes, one was an old rm 125 suzuki or maybee 250 and I forgot what the other one was but They both were on You-Tube, do a search and they were still there last month. I can see how it might extend your range, but the biggest drawback I see is that this will kill your battery placement options on a lot of bikes. I had thought about this myself but the engineering to make it work was beyond my skillsets because of the amount of fabrication needed to seal up the crancase and the shoehorning the batteries into the frame. I am making a kx250 electric dirtbike with a 48 volt setup as soon as I get all the components I will start a build thread but it has been pushed to next summer at the earliest because of a Gargage addition project at my house that I am determined to complete.


----------

